# Difference between 1986 and 1986.5



## snowjonson (Sep 13, 2007)

What is the difference in the 1986 truck and the 86.5? I bought an 86 but how can i tell its not an 86.5?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it was a cross over year for these nissan trucks. 720's to hb.
most 86 's are the first of the hardbody trucks

there is a production date on the door jam ,drivers side..


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

I got the 7/86... one of the firsts to roll off the line


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I got a 97....I figured by that time they had "the bugs" worked out of it!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

snowjonson said:


> What is the difference in the 1986 truck and the 86.5? I bought an 86 but how can i tell its not an 86.5?


Easiest way to tell: If you got four headlamps, it's an 86 PL720 model; if it has two headlamps, it's a 86.5 D21 Hardbody.


----------



## snowjonson (Sep 13, 2007)

Sweet looks like i have the 86 since i have 4 headlights. Thanks!


----------

